# more awful grooms by Frostfire



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

Gotti in the Mr.T clip











Gotti in vet wrapped ears 











Izzy wears a Chinese crested cut, because she just doesn't look right in a poodle type trim 

ps I know its a little fuzzy


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

gosh, that first picture makes me want a boy poodle! I would so clip him like that at least once. Hahaha, no by poodle would be safe in my care I'm afraid, he would sport a mohawk at leats once.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

A Chinese Crested cut? Can we see a non-blurry picture?  it sounds cute! (I know what a crested looks like... I just never thought about people cutting hair like that on purpose!)

Also, LOVE the Mr. T cut, Perry has a mohawk, and everyone loves it! (Too bad I butchered his body (hair)!)


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

ill have to take another one, I thought I had one, but cant find it 

Gotti Sported his moustache for awhile, but then I thought something was infected on him, and it was really just the hair LOL thats how bad it stunk! 

My husband hated the mohawk, I loved it though


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

eww yea, I can relate to the stink face. I managed to do Saleen's face today and I couldn't believe how much it smelled and it wasn't nearly long enough for me to have done much of a moustache on. It was icky.


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

i love the first pic i need a poodle to try it on now im growing todd a moustash but hell no am i shaving his ears or giving him a mo hawk right now


----------

